# Australian Hunting Red Deer pics



## Stihlman441 (May 26, 2009)

Red Deer from South Australia


----------



## Metals406 (May 26, 2009)

Nice! Didn't think you fellas did that much hunting?!


----------



## yooper (May 26, 2009)

Great photos! After all the crap Ekka spews on here about how great Australia is without guns I didnt even think you could hunt there! Enjoy the meat! Glad you can hunt!


----------



## Stihlman441 (May 26, 2009)

yooper said:


> Great photos! After all the crap Ekka spews on here about how great Australia is without guns I didnt even think you could hunt there! Enjoy the meat! Glad you can hunt!



Plenty of hunting ,mainly vermin rabbits,foxes,pigs,goats,horses,donkeys,all types of deer,ducks,buffalo ect.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 26, 2009)

Nice deer, Are they good eating.


----------



## wampum (May 26, 2009)

Stihlman441 said:


> Plenty of hunting ,mainly vermin rabbits,foxes,pigs,goats,horses,donkeys,all types of deer,ducks,buffalo ect.



I saw on the TV the other night where those rabbit grow like crazy,as do other non native species to your country. How big a problem are they and the other non natives?


----------



## Stihlman441 (May 27, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Nice deer, Are they good eating.



Yep id say venison is much the same all over.


----------

